# Links not working properly



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 21, 2012)

In all probability, this is something that will clear up once the site maintenance is done, but I recently started a Superhero database thread to collect all the threads that ENWorld has containing useful info regarding supers gaming:

RPG The Superhero Threads Database - EN World: RPG News & Reviews

The links within it all take you to the overall list of forums instead of to the threads in question.  And, FWIW, I did check- if I copy/paste the links, they work just fine.


----------



## doghead (Oct 23, 2012)

My character thread link in my signature now gets me this message.



> File not found.




Is this just a temporary thing? Or do I need to change the url of the link?

Cheers

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2012)

doghead said:


> My character thread link in my signature now gets me this message.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Some of my links do the same or give me the blank white screen. Still. Even after clearing the Cache.


----------



## darjr (Oct 24, 2012)

[MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION]

That link works now.

   [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]

could you post some urls?

I'll forward them to the contractor.


----------



## doghead (Oct 24, 2012)

darjr said:


> [MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION]
> 
> That link works now.




Cheers. Much appreciated. 

The links in the the above thread seem to be acting up. I get this:
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=83231
then this:
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/forums/showthread.php?t=83231
then this:
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/forum/forums/showthread.php?t=83231
ad infinitum, and nothing loads.

thotd


----------



## darjr (Oct 24, 2012)

That first link works now for me. [MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION] can you please try it again?


----------



## doghead (Oct 24, 2012)

darjr said:


> That first link works now for me. [MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION] can you please try it again?




I tried a few links at random and they all worked fine. 

Thank you.

thotd.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 25, 2012)

darjr said:


> [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]
> 
> could you post some urls?
> 
> I'll forward them to the contractor.




http://www.enworld.org/forum/vbseo.php


----------



## darjr (Oct 25, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/vbseo.php




Wait, what page is taking you there?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 25, 2012)

darjr said:


> Wait, what page is taking you there?




Playing the game. I can get to the sub forums fine, but when I klick the 'playing the game' link, I go there to white pagia land. I have found that if i use a link to a thread from somewhere else, such as quotes, mentions or exp given, It sends me to the proper thread.

only from the messageboards page have I found troubles.


----------



## darjr (Oct 25, 2012)

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION];

I can't recreate it. Can you try dumping your cache one more time? I know the optimizer has fixed a few things recently.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 25, 2012)

tried it, same result. blah. I am calling a local expert.


----------

